# Civil Service Postcard



## dmelo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive been looking around on masscops and was wondering how many cards they would send out if they were hiring 8 people. It seems the people ive talked to dont know or come up with something. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

2n + 1 is the formula. 8 positions would in turn be 17 cards. Ties are not broken.


----------



## dmelo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Asked and correctly answered.


----------

